# Another Royal Blue



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, can you guys stand another Royal Blue re-build??? Got this one in the mail today from a fellow member.. This is very nice. Several things wrong just by looking at it.. I'm going to start on the tender, and work my way forwards.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Broken, missing wires....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pins were stuck into the jack panel. I opened them up, and cleaned out the old solder.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-soldered the wires to the truck rivets, polished the brass wheels, and re-assembly.


----------

